# Jason Williams signs with Magic (Press Conference)



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

LINK

Good fit for both parties, IMO. If he stinks, they do still have AJ.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

cancer


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

^NBA champion


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

they overcame him


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

He was their starting point guard who hit a ton of big shots to get them to the finals. He's the Magic' 3rd string point guard not starting point guard. He's insurance against Meer or AJ getting injured. Whats not to like?

Btw how/why is he a cancer?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

It's official

And no, Williams isn't a cancer. He'll be getting like 10mpg on this team. That's hardly enough to be a cancer.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

Another quality addition to this talented ball club. At worst he's great for depth, at best he could provide good minutes off the bench (or in place of injury).


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

awesome signing. I can officially colour Jason Williams in my sig in Magic blue now


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

*Re: Jason Williams expected to sign with Magic*

He will be good, not a cancer. He was a big help for the Heat in 05/06, especially in the ECF against the Pistons when he had like an 11 for 11 shooting night. GP was the one in during the clutch moments though. It's funny though because the Magic have been trying to get him for like 3 years and finally got him.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Press Conference:

Jason Williams talks to the press. "I dont care if I play 20 minutes tonight & 2 minutes tomorrow, I just want to help out..." "This is where I wanted to be, I've been trying play here since '98..." "My job will be easy, I just want help."

http://www.nba.com/magic/video/2009/08/20/williamspress082009.magic/index.html

How can people say Jason Williams is a cancer? The guy is all about the team and about winning. He's played under some of the best coaches and has a championship ring. It's good to see all these ex-Florida boys re-uniting in Orlando now tho. Otis Smith is getting it done. Now if somehow we could get Mike Miller and UD, it would be complete! lol, but seriously Jason Williams should fit right in. Gonna be a fun year in Orlando.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I love J. Will and really want him to do good. However, I remember his last season in Miami, and his knees are done. I hope he proves me wrong, but his knees are shot.


----------

